# In line for the Darwin Awards N/T



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes..... It is the Fourth of July somewhere... In line for the Darwin Awards.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a little too much magnesium... Yeah... Sure.



I think the error in quantity was a lot too little intelligence.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Now how do I mix that 10:1 mixture????


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think that he is eligible for the Darwin award. His genes are potentially still in the pool.

My father used to write Laboratory Manuals for freshman chemistry. One of his favorite statements was "You can make things foolproof, but you can't make them damned foolproof". This has occasionally shown up as a corollary of Murphy's Law on daily calenders.


Chuck


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the music, quite appropriate.
Just curious, why were the next "Up Next" clips hot chicks shooting guns? I stopped after watching 5 of them








Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Boy, stupid sure can be funny. I think he was experimenting with alcohol before he started his firework experiment.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have looked at the video a bit more closely....

His shirt at the beginning is dark blue with a faded drawing of some sort on the front;
After the "event" it is a black shirt with no painting evident at all.

When he stands up to turn off the light the shirt is tucked in;
When he stands up after the 'event' it is out.

He turns the room light off before he lights the "fuse";
The light in the room is back on after the explosion.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I have looked at the video a bit more closely....Killjoy.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 15 Feb 2011 08:42 PM 
I have looked at the video a bit more closely....

His shirt at the beginning is dark blue with a faded drawing of some sort on the front;
After the "event" it is a black shirt with no painting evident at all.

When he stands up to turn off the light the shirt is tucked in;
When he stands up after the 'event' it is out.

He turns the room light off before he lights the "fuse";
The light in the room is back on after the explosion.




*AH my Dear Watson, Deductive Reasoning *


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

How about...

His face is all sooty, but there is no smoke in the air.

The force of the explosion blew him backward, but didn't affect the curtains in any way.

The camera was not affected at all.


Still, it was really good for a chuckle!


I am wondering if maybe there really was an explosion, but the "aftermath" was done a couple of days/months/weeks later when he got home from the hospital as "ego-salve" to state that he didn't get hurt.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Not to be too literal, but there was a story in the LA Times about the town of Picher, Oklahoma, which is being bulldozed because the land is contaminated as a result of years of lead and zinc mining. Most of folks have taken the government's buyout and bought houses elsewhere, but one guy, who insists that the lead, which can cause learning problems, has not affected him and the he and his family have decided to stay in their old homestead. With only empty land and wandering deer to look at, the gentleman "amuses himself by making YouTube videos in which he blows up mailboxes with a little canon or uses a pickup to pull a sled ridden by a friend, who is stark naked, down an empty street."


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres a real example of a future Darwin Award winner, he's well on his way... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx7cYlm-jSM


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome!! 

I didn't know Tom Parkins was playing with fireworks again!


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Just a suggestion, but when lighting firey toys, squat down and light from the side. Don't bend over and stare into the barrel. Something I learned with gunpowder about 45 years ago -- when a 14 year old could buy gunpowder. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Um...magnesium I do believe doens't so much explode as burn very hot and very fast? This is the voice of experience speaking. A JR high friend & I succesfully got a science kit coil of magnesium to burning in the bottom of an aluminum pop can. Heh. Yeah the thought being we could put it out with water or be extinguishing it. We covered it firstwith a block of wood to smohter it, that didn't work. We doused it with water next THAT was a big mistake! So we simply let it burn out. The only part that was explosive at all was the water flashing to steam instantly. 

Chas


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe this guy was the winner for 2010: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPelCs7vma0


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

John; 

That link returns a message: "This video is no longer available because the YouTube account associated with this video has been terminated due to multiple third-party notifications of copyright infringement. 
Sorry about that." 

Must have been copied unlawfully. 

Thought you might like to know. 

Thanks anyway, 
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

THIS guy was the hands down unanimious winner of the 2010 Darwin Awards 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ju-hIEcc02w 


This guy only got Honorable Mention, mostly because he didnt remove himself from the gene pool, just wait till next year..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy37XkrE7Kg&NR=1


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 22 Feb 2011 08:25 AM 
THIS guy was the hands down unanimious winner of the 2010 Darwin Awards 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ju-hIEcc02w 






Thanks vs, yep that is the one I tried to post. There are several of them on there and YouTube keeps trying to delete them probably because the guy died. The one I posted had sound and you could hear him screaming as he fell down the shaft. What an idiot, but the world is better off without him.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

_Sorry, but that's funny Stan C._[/b]


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 22 Feb 2011 08:25 AM 


This guy only got Honorable Mention, mostly because he didnt remove himself from the gene pool, just wait till next year..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy37XkrE7Kg&NR=1




Mr Whippy gives more than just a soft serve, a killer on the loose.


----------

